# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Веб-камера Defender GLory 330 – покажите себя в выгодном свете!

## Fistashki CIS

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка компьютерных аксессуаров и периферии, представляет веб-камеру GLory 330. Эта стильная и компактная новинка, выполненная в черно-серебристом дизайне, оснащается двухслойной стеклянной линзой и отличается великолепной цветопередачей, а потому она позволит вам получить исключительно четкую и приятную картинку в любых условиях.

На работе часто проводятся брифинги с зарубежными партнерами, а вы вновь просите веб-камеру у коллеги? А ведь веб-камера должна быть на мониторе каждого сотрудника: данный компьютерный аксессуар столь же полезен и незаменим, как мышка или колонки. К тому же стоимость веб-камеры равна двум обедам в столовой – ее точно может позволить себе каждый.
С Defender GLory 330 вы сможете не только слышать, но и видеть своего собеседника. В ней задействован 0,3-мегапиксельный CMOS-сенсор, позволяющий получить фото с разрешением 640x480 точек (5160x3870 точек с применением интерполяции), а также записать видеоролики в качестве 640x480 точек (1600x1200 точек с применением интерполяции).

Отличный результат будет гарантирован даже без выполнения сложных настроек: веб-камера использует систему автоматической коррекции изображения, она самостоятельно регулирует установки экспозиции и баланса белого, поэтому при любых условиях освещения вы получите оптимальную картинку, которая будет выглядеть живо и естественно. Качественную передачу звука во время интернет-общения обеспечит встроенный микрофон.

Работать с GLory 330 очень просто. Устройство подключается к компьютеру через обычный USB 2.0 интерфейс, причем для установки ему не требуются никакие драйвера. Для удобства на корпусе камеры имеется кнопка быстрой фотосъемки, позволяющая сделать снимок одним нажатием, и клавиша увеличения объектов (zoom). Отдельно стоит упомянуть кнопку для спецэффектов – с ее помощью вы сможете моментально меняться в глазах собеседников и заставите их улыбнуться, не прилагая к этому особых усилий.

Модель можно зафиксировать на ноутбуке или поставить на горизонтальную поверхность, в комплекте имеются необходимые крепления так что возможности данного устройства практически не ограничены! Решайте рабочие вопросы, общайтесь с друзьями и родственниками со всех континентов, записывайте видеоролики и «лайфхаки» для своего канала на Youtube – Defender GLory 330 поможет вам реализовать любые идеи.

----------

